# Pesto made with smoked pecans



## sw2geeks (Jun 16, 2014)

Basil is really starting to come in like weeds right now, so it is time to make pesto! I actually make my pesto with pecans since I have pecan trees in my back yard. I also smoke the pecans instead of just toasting them. Gives the pesto a Texas twist. 

I also hand-chop the pesto with my cleaver, the pesto turns out a darker green when you do it this way.

Here is a link to the recipe. 
http://www.dfw.com/2014/06/16/901299/weekend-chef-texas-pecan-pesto.html

And here are some pics.


----------



## Castalia (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks delicious. Thanks for the excellent photos!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice one Steve!


----------



## jared08 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've had a hard on for mint/basil and pistachio pesto lately. But that looks and sounds good!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 16, 2014)

That looks great. The steak is mouth-watering, as always in your pictures...

Stefan


----------



## Umberto (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks great, my basil got it self beaten by earwings, cucumber beetles and blasts of 100 degree weather made it bolt into seed too fast. I can grow tomatoes but basil I always seem to fail. 

Nice job on the meat.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks everybody, basil seems to grow pretty good here in the Fort Worth area. The garden is also enclosed with screens to help keep the bugs off.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 17, 2014)

Strong Steve! I like the idea of a bug free garden. Be cool to see some shots of the garden and your raised bed setup. Very uniform chop job on the basil and pecan. Isn't that a nakiri? Would have grabbed a rocker with a bloated belly for that the nuts. Ups on the meat too Man


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 17, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Strong Steve! I like the idea of a bug free garden. Be cool to see some shots of the garden and your raised bed setup. Very uniform chop job on the basil and pecan. Isn't that a nakiri? Would have grabbed a rocker with a bloated belly for that the nuts. Ups on the meat too Man



It is a Chukabocho I had custom made by Moritaka. It is 1/3 damascus, 2/3 Kurouchi with a hammer finish. Here they are adding the hammer finish. 






Here is a pic of the herb garden.






I wrote a story about it here.
http://www.dfw.com/2012/06/19/639973/weekend-chef-herb-garden-project.html


----------



## jai (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice garden now im tempted to build one haha.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 18, 2014)

As always, amazing photos and excellent execution Steve. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 18, 2014)

Great share, thanks! I remembered your Christmas Rib Roast article, and I just did a quick browse to see there's a lot of good stuff since then I need to catch up on!


----------



## cilucia (Jun 20, 2014)

That herb garden is amazing... going to pin it to my fantasy home design Pinterest board :lol2:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 20, 2014)

aw..that herb garden is badass!!


----------



## daveb (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve pops in (all to seldom) and leaves eye candy behind. I thought I remembered a WIP on the garden and with a brief search found:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6961-Herb-Garden-project 
http://www.dfw.com/2012/06/19/639973/weekend-chef-herb-garden-project.html

Kewl stuff.​


----------



## wrobelan (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow that is impressive. How much did the whole project cost you?


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

beautiful garden. Also i've done pesto with macadamian nut in replace of pine nut. Came out not too bad.


----------

